# [INSTALACION]Error en xorg-server (abierto)

## Jack Krauser

Hola comunidad, ya tengo instalado mi sistema base de gentoo

ahora quiero instalarle las "X" y me puse a leer la guia de gentoo y pues

manos a la obra...

Primero configure el kernel (de nuevo) para dejarlo como dice

la guia de gentoo y configure mi archivo /etc/make.config para que tuviese

estas variables:

VIDEO_CARDS="intel" ya que se gun lspci tengo intel:

```
Jack-Krauser_Gentoo ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 10)

[b]00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10)[/b]

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)
```

entonces le hice un "make" y "make modules_install" al kernel; edite el archivo /etc/make.conf para colocar

los parametros USE y solo le puse primero asi --> USE="X"; hice un "env-update" y un "source /etc/profiles"

segun la guia de gentoo y tambien instale el paquete "xorg-server"

Ahora bien, leyendo la guia de gentoo me dice de un demonio de la capa de abstraccion de X que se llama hal

y dice que debemos iniciar el demonio pero queriendo iniciarlo no lo tenia asi que por intuicion instale

el paquete hal "emerge hal" y se me instalo, inicie el demonio pero aun no tenia ventanas, asi que

los desinstale y empece a buscar info y encontre que para que "hal" se instale debemos de colocarlo

dentro del parametro USE asi que ahora tengo --> USE="X hal"

Y de paso tambien leia acerca de los parametros use y me decia que hay un archivo que detalla

los posibles parametros que podrian ir en USE pero me sorprendio ver lo que decia acerca de "hal":

```
less /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc 

hal - Enable Hardware Abstraction Layer (HAL) support (WARNING: Try to avoid this. Deprecated method of accessing hardware.)
```

Segun entiendo en lo posible hay que evitar usarlo, pero si ese fuese el caso, como puedo seguir la guia de gentoo???

Como sea, segui haciendo caso omiso a lo que decia el archivo y reinstale de nuevo xorg-server

y ahora si ya tenia el demonio hal, asi que lo habilite y tambien instale unos paquetes para que

funcionase las "X" y bueno pues escribi: "startx" y obtuve este resultado en consola:

```
Jack-Krauser_Gentoo ~ # startx

hostname: Unknown host

xauth:  file /root/.serverauth.3887 does not exist

X.Org X Server 1.9.2

Release Date: 2010-10-30

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 i686 Gentoo

Current Operating System: Linux Jack-Krauser_Gentoo 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 #3 SMP Wed Jan 26 09:45:22 ECT 2011 i686

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda6

Build Date: 26 January 2011  10:00:18AM

Current version of pixman: 0.20.0

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Jan 26 18:36:54 2011

(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

FATAL: Module fbcon not found.
```

y cuando cierro la conexion sale esto:

```
xinit: connection to X server lost

waiting for X server to shut down XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0"

      after 886 requests (886 known processed) with 3 events remaining.

xterm:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) or KillClient on X server ":0"

xterm:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) or KillClient on X server ":0"
```

bueno, como hago para resolver el problema que me dice acerca de un modulo --> "FATAL: Module fbcon not found"

faltante??? he leido pero no encuentro solucion a eso, pero bueno, de iniciar inicia las X, por si acaso, yo no

he dicho que no se inician las "X" solo que cuando las cierro me aparece ese mensaje que puse y no me gusta

que me marque errores, asi que por favor, ayudenme a solucionarlo

Otro aspecto: aqui dejo el contenido del archivo: Xorg.0.org

[  1154.637]

X.Org X Server 1.9.2

Release Date: 2010-10-30

[  1154.637] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[  1154.637] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 i686 Gentoo

[  1154.637] Current Operating System: Linux Jack-Krauser_Gentoo 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 #3 SMP Wed Jan 26 09:45:22 ECT 2011 i686

[  1154.637] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda6

[  1154.637] Build Date: 26 January 2011  10:00:18AM

[  1154.637]

[  1154.637] Current version of pixman: 0.20.0

[  1154.637]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[  1154.637] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  1154.638] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Jan 26 18:52:21 2011

[  1154.638] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[  1154.638] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[  1154.638] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[  1154.638] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[  1154.638] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[  1154.638] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

[  1154.638] (==) Automatically adding devices

[  1154.638] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[  1154.638] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[  1154.638]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1154.638] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[  1154.638]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1154.638] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[  1154.638]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1154.638] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[  1154.638]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1154.638]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[  1154.638] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[  1154.638]    Entry deleted from font path.

[  1154.638]    (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[  1154.638] (==) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/

[  1154.638] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

[  1154.638] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[  1154.638] (II) Loader magic: 0x81f3de0

[  1154.638] (II) Module ABI versions:

[  1154.638]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[  1154.638]    X.Org Video Driver: 8.0

[  1154.638]    X.Org XInput driver : 11.0

[  1154.639]    X.Org Server Extension : 4.0

[  1154.639] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:29c2:1565:3103 rev 16, Mem @ 0xfea80000/524288, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xfe900000/1048576, I/O @ 0x0000dc00/8

[  1154.639] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[  1154.639] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[  1154.640] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1154.640]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  1154.640]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  1154.640]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[  1154.640] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[  1154.640] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[  1154.640] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[  1154.640] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[  1154.640] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[  1154.640] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[  1154.640] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[  1154.640] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[  1154.640] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[  1154.640] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1154.640]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  1154.640]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  1154.640]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[  1154.640] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[  1154.640] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[  1154.640] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[  1154.640] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1154.640]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  1154.640]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[  1154.640] (==) AIGLX enabled

[  1154.640] (II) Loading extension GLX

[  1154.640] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[  1154.641] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[  1154.641] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1154.641]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.13.0

[  1154.641]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[  1154.641]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[  1154.641] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[  1154.641] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[  1154.641] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

[  1154.641] (II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1154.641]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  1154.641]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[  1154.641] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

[  1154.641] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[  1154.641] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so

[  1154.641] (II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1154.641]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.2.0

[  1154.641]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[  1154.641] (II) Loading extension DRI2

[  1154.641] (==) Matched intel as autoconfigured driver 0

[  1154.641] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 1

[  1154.641] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 2

[  1154.642] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[  1154.642] (II) LoadModule: "intel"

[  1154.642] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so

[  1154.642] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1154.642]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 2.13.0

[  1154.642]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  1154.642]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[  1154.642] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[  1154.642] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

[  1154.642] (II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1154.642]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 2.3.0

[  1154.642]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[  1154.642]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[  1154.642] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[  1154.642] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so

[  1154.642] (II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1154.642]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 0.4.2

[  1154.642]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[  1154.642] (II) intel: Driver for Intel Integrated Graphics Chipsets: i810,

i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G, 915G,

        E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM, Pineview G,

        965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33, GM45,

        4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, B43, Clarkdale, Arrandale,

        Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge, Sandybridge,

        Sandybridge, Sandybridge

[  1154.643] (II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

[  1154.643] (II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev

[  1154.643] (--) using VT number 7

[  1154.648] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa

[  1154.648] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev

[  1154.648] (II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"

[  1154.648] (II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"

[  1154.648] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfbdevhw.so

[  1154.648] (II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1154.648]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 0.0.2

[  1154.648]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 8.0

[  1154.649] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[  1154.650] drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

[  1154.650] drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID pci:0000:00:02.0

[  1154.650] drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

[  1154.650] drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

[  1154.650] drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

[  1154.650] drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports pci:0000:00:02.0

[  1154.650] (II) intel(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

        "Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[  1154.650] (==) intel(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[  1154.650] (==) intel(0): RGB weight 888

[  1154.650] (==) intel(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[  1154.650] (II) intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) G33

[  1154.650] (--) intel(0): Chipset: "G33"

[  1154.650] (**) intel(0): Tiling enabled

[  1154.650] (**) intel(0): SwapBuffers wait enabled

[  1154.650] (==) intel(0): video overlay key set to 0x101fe

[  1154.770] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 has no monitor section

[  1154.887] (WW) EDID timing clock 85.50 exceeds claimed max 85MHz, fixing

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): EDID for output VGA1

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): Manufacturer: AOC  Model: 1619  Serial#: 16843009

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): Year: 2008  Week: 20

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): Sync:  Separate

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 34  vert.: 19

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): Gamma: 2.20

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): DPMS capabilities: Off; RGB/Color Display

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): redX: 0.635 redY: 0.335   greenX: 0.281 greenY: 0.597

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): blueX: 0.153 blueY: 0.085   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.328

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): Supported established timings:

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): 720x400@70Hz

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): 640x480@60Hz

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): 640x480@67Hz

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): 640x480@72Hz

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): 640x480@75Hz

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): 800x600@56Hz

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): 800x600@60Hz

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): 800x600@72Hz

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): 800x600@75Hz

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): 832x624@75Hz

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): 1024x768@60Hz

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): 1024x768@70Hz

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): 1024x768@75Hz

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): Supported standard timings:

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): #0: hsize: 640  vsize 400  refresh: 70  vid: 2609

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): #1: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 72  vid: 19553

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): clock: 85.5 MHz   Image Size:  344 x 194 mm

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): h_active: 1366  h_sync: 1435  h_sync_end 1578 h_blank_end 1790 h_border: 0

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 771  v_sync_end 781 v_blanking: 798 v_border: 0

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): Supported detailed timing:

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): clock: 85.5 MHz   Image Size:  34 x 19 mm

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): h_active: 1360  h_sync: 1424  h_sync_end 1536 h_blank_end 1792 h_border: 0

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 771  v_sync_end 777 v_blanking: 795 v_border: 0

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): Ranges: V min: 55 V max: 75 Hz, H min: 30 H max: 60 kHz, PixClock max 86 MHz

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): Monitor name: 1619w

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): EDID (in hex):

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0):     00ffffffffffff0005e3191601010101

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0):     14120103682213782ab370a255489827

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0):     155054bfee00310a614c010101010101

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0):     010101010101662156a851001e30458f

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0):     3a0058c21000001c662150b051001b30

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0):     4070360022130000001e000000fd0037

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0):     4b1e3c08000a202020202020000000fc

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0):     0031363139770a20202020202020005a

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "AOC", prod id 5657

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   85.50  1366 1435 1578 1790  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync (47.8 kHz)

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1360x768"x0.0   85.50  1360 1424 1536 1792  768 771 777 795 +hsync +vsync (47.7 kHz)

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz)

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x0.0   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x400"x70.0   23.35  640 656 720 800  400 401 404 417 -hsync +vsync (29.2 kHz)

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x72.0   78.43  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 801 -hsync +vsync (57.7 kHz)

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): Printing probed modes for output VGA1

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1366x768"x59.9   85.50  1366 1435 1578 1790  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync (47.8 kHz)

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1360x768"x60.0   85.50  1360 1424 1536 1792  768 771 777 795 +hsync +vsync (47.7 kHz)

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x75.1   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.1 kHz)

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x72.0   78.44  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 801 -hsync +vsync (57.7 kHz)

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x70.1   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1024x768"x60.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): Modeline "832x624"x74.6   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync (49.7 kHz)

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x72.2   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x75.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)

[  1154.888] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.3   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)

[  1154.889] (II) intel(0): Modeline "800x600"x56.2   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)

[  1154.889] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x72.8   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)

[  1154.889] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x75.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)

[  1154.889] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x66.7   30.24  640 704 768 864  480 483 486 525 -hsync -vsync (35.0 kHz)

[  1154.889] (II) intel(0): Modeline "640x480"x60.0   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)

[  1154.889] (II) intel(0): Modeline "720x400"x70.1   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)

[  1154.889] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 connected

[  1154.889] (II) intel(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[  1154.889] (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 using initial mode 1366x768

[  1154.889] (II) intel(0): Using default gamma of (1.0, 1.0, 1.0) unless otherwise stated.

[  1154.889] (II) intel(0): Kernel page flipping support detected, enabling

[  1154.889] (**) intel(0): Display dimensions: (340, 190) mm

[  1154.889] (**) intel(0): DPI set to (102, 102)

[  1154.889] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[  1154.889] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[  1154.889] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[  1154.889] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1154.889]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 1.0.0

[  1154.889]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[  1154.889] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

[  1154.889] (II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so

[  1154.889] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

[  1154.889] (II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so

[  1154.889] (II) UnloadModule: "fbdevhw"

[  1154.889] (II) Unloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfbdevhw.so

[  1154.889] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[  1154.889] (==) intel(0): VideoRam: 262144 KB

[  1154.889] (II) intel(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[  1154.889] (II) intel(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: i915

[  1154.889] (II) intel(0): Allocated new frame buffer 1408x768 stride 8192, tiled

[  1154.889] (II) UXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

[  1154.889] (II)         solid

[  1154.889] (II)         copy

[  1154.889] (II)         composite (RENDER acceleration)

[  1154.889] (II)         put_image

[  1154.889] (II)         get_image

[  1154.889] (==) intel(0): Backing store disabled

[  1154.889] (==) intel(0): Silken mouse enabled

[  1154.889] (II) intel(0): Initializing HW Cursor

[  1154.914] (II) intel(0): RandR 1.2 enabled, ignore the following RandR disabled message.

[  1154.914] (==) intel(0): DPMS enabled

[  1154.914] (II) intel(0): Set up textured video

[  1154.914] (II) intel(0): Set up overlay video

[  1154.914] (II) intel(0): direct rendering: DRI2 Enabled

[  1154.914] (--) RandR disabled

[  1154.914] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[  1154.914] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[  1154.914] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[  1154.914] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[  1154.914] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[  1154.914] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[  1154.914] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[  1154.914] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[  1154.914] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[  1154.914] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[  1154.914] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[  1154.915] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[  1154.915] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[  1154.915] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[  1154.915] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[  1154.925] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

[  1154.925] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_INTEL_swap_event

[  1154.925] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_swap_control and GLX_MESA_swap_control

[  1154.925] (II) AIGLX: enabled GLX_SGI_make_current_read

[  1154.925] (II) AIGLX: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap backed by buffer objects

[  1154.926] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so

[  1154.926] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[  1154.926] (II) intel(0): Setting screen physical size to 361 x 203

[  1154.960] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[  1154.960] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  1154.960] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[  1154.960] (II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[  1154.960] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[  1154.960]    compiled for 1.9.2, module version = 2.5.0

[  1154.960]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[  1154.960]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0

[  1154.960] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[  1154.960] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event1"

[  1154.969] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[  1154.969] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[  1154.969] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[  1154.969] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  1154.969] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  1154.969] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  1154.991] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event0)

[  1154.991] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  1154.991] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[  1154.991] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[  1154.997] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[  1154.997] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[  1154.997] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[  1154.997] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  1154.997] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  1154.997] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  1155.004] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event2)

[  1155.004] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[  1155.004] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[  1155.004] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event2"

[  1155.009] (--) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[  1155.009] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[  1155.009] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

[  1155.009] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[  1155.009] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[  1155.009] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[  1155.009] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse (/dev/input/event3)

[  1155.009] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[  1155.009] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: always reports core events

[  1155.009] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[  1155.017] (--) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found 3 mouse buttons

[  1155.017] (--) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[  1155.017] (--) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found relative axes

[  1155.017] (--) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[  1155.017] (II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[  1155.017] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[  1155.017] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[  1155.017] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

[  1155.017] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[  1155.017] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[  1155.017] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[  1155.017] (**) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[  1155.017] (II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[  1155.017] (II) config/udev: Adding input device ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse (/dev/input/mouse0)

[  1155.017] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[  1161.098] (II) Power Button: Close

[  1161.098] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  1161.104] (II) Power Button: Close

[  1161.104] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  1161.110] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Close

[  1161.110] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

[  1161.128] (II) ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse: Close

[  1161.128] (II) UnloadModule: "evdev"

Lo que me llama la atencion es acerca de esta partecita de aqui:

```
The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[ 1154.638] Entry deleted from font path
```

Como puedo solucionar eso????

Hay alguna manera o manual de como instalar correctamente las "X"???

y la ultima pregunta: Puedo tener varios entornos de escritorios funcionando en gentoo?? quisiera probar kde, flubox, etc, etc, etc... Hay alguna interferencia entre ellos??? Se enlentece el sistema de esa manera???

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas....

Saludos...

----------

## agdg

```
(==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d" 

FATAL: Module fbcon not found.
```

grep -i framebuffer_console /usr/src/linux/.config

Debe mostrar

```
CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y 

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set 

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set 
```

Sino, a recompilar:

Device Drivers --->Graphics support --->Console display driver support ---><*> Framebuffer Console support 

Puedes tener todos los entornos de escritorios que quieras; no, no habrá problema de velocidad. Eso si, menudo atragantón se pegará tu micro cuando le toque compilar a GNOME y KDE juntos...

----------

## upszot

hola.. 

  bueno vamos por partes... el paquete HAL tal como viste esta deprecated... ahora se esta usando udev

por lo tanto deberias de compilar xorg-server con udev y quitar la use de HAL

```
"echo x11-base/xorg-server udev -hal" >> /etc/portage/package.use

emerge -uDNva world

```

si hal lo pusiste en /etc/make.conf te recomendaria de quitarlo, y una vez echo eso ejecutar el emerge que te puse arriba... (esto recompilara todo tu world de nuevo con el soporte para las nuevas USE que hayas puesto).

por otro lado, no se cual guia estas viendo, pero te recomiendo mirar esta http://www.gentoo.org/proj/es/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.8-upgrade-guide.xml

Saludos

----------

## agdg

hal sigue siendo necesario para el correcto funcionamiento del sistema. Actualmente hal está en proceso de eliminación, de hecho Xorg ya no necesita hal y en su lugar puede usar udev, como te dijo upszot; sin embargo aun existen muchos otros componentes que dependen de hal.

Resumiendo, deja hal en tu make.conf

----------

## Jack Krauser

Hola amigos, gracias por sus respuestas, aun no he podido solucionar mi problema, estoy aun investigando

y probando para ver que cosa me soluciona el problema pero sigue saliendo lo mismo, pero bueno, aqui estoy

respondiendo a sus respuestas. Primero agdg

 *agdg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
> 
> ...

 

Bueno amigo, hice el comando que mencionastes y me mostraba diferente asi que recompile el kernel de nuevo

segun tus opiones, desinstale e instale xorg-server pero sigue en lo mismo

Ahora el turno de upszot

 *upszot wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> "echo x11-base/xorg-server udev -hal" >> /etc/portage/package.use
> 
> ...

 

Hice tu codigo pero me sale que el directorio al que esta apuntando (/etc/portage/package.use) no existe, acaso 

tengo algo mal al no tener ese directorio????

Y por ultimo:

 *agdg wrote:*   

> hal sigue siendo necesario para el correcto funcionamiento del sistema. Actualmente hal está en proceso de eliminación, de hecho Xorg ya no necesita hal y en su lugar puede usar udev, como te dijo upszot; sin embargo aun existen muchos otros componentes que dependen de hal.
> 
> Resumiendo, deja hal en tu make.conf

 

La pregunta es: dejo hal en USE de "/etc/make.conf" pero, lo instalo o solo lo dejo ahi???? debo hacer que siempre

arranque el demonio hald???

Gracias por sus respuestas amigos, es emocionante todo este nuevo mundo ya que estoy aprendiendo bastantisimo!!!!

Saludos...

----------

## agdg

 *Jack Krauser wrote:*   

> Hice tu codigo pero me sale que el directorio al que esta apuntando (/etc/portage/package.use) no existe, acaso tengo algo mal al no tener ese directorio????

 

Debes de crearlo. En cualquier caso esa línea no es necesaria. Las versiones actuales de xorg usan udev por defecto.

 *Jack Krauser wrote:*   

> La pregunta es: dejo hal en USE de "/etc/make.conf" pero, lo instalo o solo lo dejo ahi???? debo hacer que siempre arranque el demonio hald???

 

Si. Necesitaras hal y udev-postmount, entre otro muchos demonios, siempre corriendo; rc-update add XXX default.

----------

## upszot

hola... 

perdon que disienta un poco...

estas son mis USE en /etc/make.conf

```
USE="ssl perl latin1 mysql -ipv6 logrotate samba

X acpi ssh kde gnome alsa java opengl -debug pulseaudio 

accessibility glib  etc wifi qt3support

dvd jpeg jpeg2k tiff gif xvid png  mp3 mpeg win32codecs

" 
```

estos son los paquetes que tengo compilados en mi sistema con soporte para hal...

```
M1530 upszot # cat /etc/portage/package.use |grep hal

x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics hal

sys-apps/hal apm dell laptop policykit consolekit

```

 y la version de hal que tengo instalada 

```

M1530 upszot # equery list -i |grep hal

app-misc/hal-info-20090716

kde-base/kephal-4.5.5

sys-apps/hal-0.5.14-r2 
```

...a donde quiero llegar con todo esto?...

  no es necesario poner "hal" en /etc/make.conf  (OJO no digo que este mal) ... paso a explicarle a nuestro amigo la diferencia...

 Al poner una use en make.conf  todos los paquetes que se instalen en el sistema se compilaran por defecto con soporte para esa USE.

 Por el contrario si uno quiere instalar determinado paquete con soporte para una USE pero otro no... lo mejor es agregar en el archivo "/etc/portage/package.use" el nombre del paquete seguido de la USE con la que se quiere compilar.... 

Esta practica es la mas prolija, y te permite personalizar mejor el sistema... (también se puede emerger un paquete pasandole una USE al vuelo, pero con la contra de que al no quedar registrado en ningun lado, la proxima vez que emerjamos el word se compilara el paquete sin el soporte para esa use)....lo cual nadie recomienda hacer esas cosas...

Te recomiendo que leas  - [HOW-TO]Cómo usar Portage correctamente (Última actualización 22/03/2006) (imprescindible)  para una explicacion rapida... 

 y por supuesto leerte el handbook.

Edit:

por ultimo como bien dice nuestro amigo "agdg" en las ultimas versiones de xorg-server ya no trae la opcion para compilar con soporte de hal

```
M1530 upszot # equery uses xorg-server

[ Searching for packages matching xorg-server... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.2 ]

 U I

 - - dmx         : Build the Distributed Multiheaded X server

 - - doc         : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

 - - ipv6        : Adds support for IP version 6

 - - kdrive      : Build the kdrive X servers

 - - minimal     : Install a very minimal build (disables, for example, plugins, fonts, most drivers, non-critical features)

 + + nptl        : Enable support for Native POSIX Threads Library, the new threading module (requires linux-2.6 or better usually)

 - - static-libs : Build static libraries

 - - tslib       : Build with tslib support for touchscreen devices

 + + udev        : Enable sys-fs/udev integration (device discovery, power and storage device support, etc)

 + + xorg        : Build the Xorg X server (HIGHLY RECOMMENDED)

```

  con ese comando podes comprobar "como" (con soporte para que) esta compilado un paquete, ademas de mostrarte todas sus use y una peque;a descripcion de la misma.

saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Vaya uno a saber por que, pero a mí también me pasó hace un par de días, Xorg quiere iniciar usando como driver fbcon haciendo caso omiso de la variable VIDEO_CARDS en mi make.conf.

Solución: Como root ejecuta

```
X --configure
```

Ese comando te genera un archivo xorg.conf.new. Edita ese archivo con nano, busca la sección Device, corrobora que como driver diga "intel", si no es así, cambialo.

Probá si funciona todo bien:

```
X -c xorg.conf.new
```

De ser así, copia el archivo a la ubicación correspondiente para que se use de manera global:

```
cp xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

Salud!

**EDITO**: Todo lo anterior lo escribí de memoria, desde Windows, lejos de cualquiera de mis Linux así que si me estoy confundiendo en algún commando, alguien que me corrija por favor.

----------

## agdg

upszot tenía razón, este fin de semana hice mantenimiento a mi equipo, y eliminé hal. Actualmente no hay rastro de hal en mi sistema, así que salvo que algún paquete te lo exija: elimina toda referencia a hal.

```
agd-desktop agd # equery list -i | grep hal

agd-desktop agd # 
```

----------

## upszot

 *agdg wrote:*   

> este fin de semana hice mantenimiento a mi equipo, y eliminé hal. Actualmente no hay rastro de hal en mi sistema, así que salvo que algún paquete te lo exija: elimina toda referencia a hal.

 

Hola

   si queres saber que paquete depende de hal podes ejecutar esto 

```
# equery depends sys-apps/hal
```

aca tenes un link a la documentacion donde hablan de gentoolkit (que es el paquete que trae al comando equery) http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/gentoolkit.xml  pegale una ojeada, no tiene desperdicio.

saludos

----------

## Dj_Dexter

 *agdg wrote:*   

> hal sigue siendo necesario para el correcto funcionamiento del sistema. Actualmente hal está en proceso de eliminación, de hecho Xorg ya no necesita hal y en su lugar puede usar udev, como te dijo upszot; sin embargo aun existen muchos otros componentes que dependen de hal.
> 
> Resumiendo, deja hal en tu make.conf

 

Hi, si pero arrancando al demonio no, excepto que uses kde o esos entornos que lo necesitan para automontar dispositivos, en realidad si desactivas Udev ahi si no arrancaria, ya que hal es solo 1 layer para que los dispositivos se automonten y el otro es quien en realidad hace el trabajo sucio  :Razz:  ya que a ese demonio de hald lo mande a jubilar, desde xorg-1.8.2 ese hal esta deprecated, si usas pc de escritorio y montas a manopla, mm ya no necesitas a ese, el reemplaso es udisks + udev = sys-apps/hal is dead   :Laughing: 

Saludos!!!

----------

## pelelademadera

en gral uso el package.use al revez. seteo globalmente las flags en el make.conf y se las elimino en el package.use.

tambien lo uso para agregar flags claro esta.

en definitiva, tengo montonaso de paquetes en los package.*

de todas maneras no me anda el kdesu systemsettings ni con ni sin -c

estoy recompilando todo, por motivos de actualizacion de gcc a 4.5.2 a ver que onda, pero no creo que esto sea mi solucion.

por otra parte, uso udev en xorg, lo tengo sin hal, y el tema del automontado, me da igual, en estos momentos anda, epro sino lo uso a mano, me da lo mismo, estoy bastante acostumbrado a la consola, pero me molesta tener que editar el kderc a mano, ya que no es tan directo, activas algo, que si no hay algo activado arriba no anda, y es medio tedioso. ahora tengo un backup del mio que anda bien, pero me gusta que las cosas anden....

si soluciono, chiflo

----------

